# Dogsport Trial at UKC Premier



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Some pics of us trialing for Police Dog 1 titles at the SDA trial held at last weekend's UKC Premier in Kalamazoo, MI.










First up... me and Raven....

Obedience Phase

































Agility Heel exercise. Dog and handler heel past 4 obstacles, with dog going over each one (fortunately we handlers get to just walk next to them!) and returning to heel in between each obstacle. Then there is a down, recall, front and finish after the last obstacle. Ray is heading into her down right out of mid air in the last pic.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pics! You and Raven look awesome together, good job!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

That looks really cool! thanks for sharing the pics... I have never seen this type of work. Great job


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Raven PD1 Protection

Friendly Greeting/Control of the Hostile Helper
Handler and Helper shake hands and have a short conversation, during which the dog must remain sitting and neutral. Then the Helper gets beligerant and it turns into an argument, with the Helper throwing a fit, screaming, stomping, waving the stick and kicking over a chair and a trash can. Dog must still remain sitting and neutral while the Handler deals with the situation.









Alert on the Passive Helper
Dog is alerted to a passive Helper, who after a few seconds comes alive and threatens the dog, then retreats and becomes passive again, at which point the Handler calls back the dog. No bite in this exercise (hence why it's on leash).


















After a surprise attack that leads to a bite and drive, the Helper freezes, Handler outs the dog and tells the Helper to step back and put his arms up. Handler then downs the dog and walks forward to conduct a search of the Helper. The Helper then attacks the Handler and the dog must come to the Handler's rescue.


























































The protection routine ends with a courage test/long bite under gunfire, followed by another search and disarm of the Helper, and back transport of the disarmed Helper to the judge.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Tim and Wulf Police Dog 1 Obedience










































"Yea! All done! Good boy, Wulfie!"


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Tim and Wulf PD1 Protection


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good girl Ray, & boy Wulf








Just love the window jumping part of the exercise!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks like you all had a lot of fun Chris!

I'm having a lot of fun with SDA.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Tim and Della PD1 Obedience


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Tim and Della PD1 Protection

Friendly Greeting followed by Hostile Helper. This Helper had such a fit during the beligerant, hissy fit part he kicked the trash can right through the ring fencing!


































Alert on the Passive Helper, then Helper comes alive and threatens the dog before going passive again.

























Jump Out (surprise) Attack followed by Search and Disarm of Helper, and Helper then attacking Handler and dog coming to the Handler's defense.

























Search and Disarm of Helper after the Courage Test (long attack) Under Gunfire, followed by Back Transport.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And just because she's so darn cute and cuddly, me and 14.5 week old Genie hanging out in the SDA tent during the trial.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

These are GREAT Chris ~ Congratulations again!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, I decided that was a stupid question. 

Nice photos, BTW. I wanted to go up there and have a look, but yardwork won.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome shots Chris! Della looks to have lost all of her "baby" weight, she looks great! OMG Genie looks divine! What I would do for the chance to rub her belly without worrying about losing a finger after the first 10 seconds. She definately gets the SnuggleBunz Award!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Love this series of Pics. What beautiful focus from Raven, Della and Wulf. It looks like so much fun! The helpers look like they are having a hoot also!

I know how much work and control and sweat and tears it takes to get the dogs to this level of competition, BIG BIG congratulations!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great Weekend for the Wildhaus gang! Congrats!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

BIG







to the Wildhaus Crew. I guess Wildhaus East will have to kick things into high gear to keep up...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Awesome pictures, Chris!!







again you, Tim, Raven, Wulf and Della!!


Genie......


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh & Genie is just too darn cute


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

These are great - and thank you for the walk through of what was happening!!

Congrats to all again!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

What fun! Congratulations Chris and Tim!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They all look amazing! Nice photos too.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Very awesome pics! the dogs look terrific!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

It's great to see more and more participants - from "new newbies" to "new long timers" - plus the huge variety of breeds that participate (even as obedience entries only) is really fun.....Great photos! Thanks for entering.

And, putting a "plug" for the UKC program, here is another link with lots of photos and explanations, for anyone who is thinking of checking it out and wants more info.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=764597&page=1#Post764597

Christine


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big congratulations!!

It looks like a lot of fun and a nice thing to cross train a SchH dog to be more "complete". I'd love to see a competition like that.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GREAT job, nice/beautiful dogs, & wonderful pics !

What a cute pupper & I'm a huge fan of the solid blacks & darker GSDs ! Someday...................









***CONGRATS***


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Christine, thank you for posting the SDA thread ~
I am putting this one in a safe place!
Too bad there aren't more SDA clubs around!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There's already one club in MI, and will likely be 2 more before year end.









And several others within just a few hours drive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2 more?? The St. Johns club is the only one listed. I think it is great there is more and more interest in this.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Chris,
I am so bummed we did not get to meet you and your husband and of course the doggies. We were there and watching some of it, mostly the hard hitting demonstration. I had on a yellow sweatshirt with 3 German Shepherds on the back of it. I took some pictures and am just getting ready to post them to my sisters post (Meb). I wish we could of met up.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThere's already one club in MI, and will likely be 2 more before year end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone with some pull on this board should get an SDA forum started........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I second that motion. All in favor?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for posting about them with explanations, I did not know how any of this worked









They all look great. And that Wulf


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlChristine, thank you for posting the SDA thread ~
> I am putting this one in a safe place!
> Too bad there aren't more SDA clubs around!


I think you are going to find a *lot* more SDA clubs in the next year or so country wide. I'm forming one, there is another new one in Florida, and I know of two others that will probably become official in the next few months. (one east coast, one out west).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is a venue that interests me. I am hoping to join one, or that the one I am currently a member of will affiliate with. So me thinks a forum is overdue for this! It may help w/ other clubs getting involved.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

We have two clubs in New Jersey...one club in Randolph NJ has a trial tomorrow. Then our club (South Jersey Working Dog Association) is also a SDA club. We will be attending tomorrow's event with about 10 members trialing. We will have our trial in Oct. of this year.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Now this looks like great fun!! I would LOVE to do this!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

See post under SDA for our results...Cliff


----------

